# [Intel 915GM] Pb de config du xorg.conf sur un dell D410

## westbam

Bonjour, 

je viens d'installer fraichement une gentoo sur mon portable a partir du CD mnimaliste avec les dernieres version de portable . 

et j'essai de configurer mon xorg . mon PC est un lattitude D410 Dell avec une carte video intel 915/910 ...

quelqu'un sait oÃ¹ je peux trouver un xorg.conf valide pour cette carte video ?? 

merci d'avance pour vos infos

amicalement

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Salut à toi, déjà tu devrais mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum.

En ce qui concerne le xorg.conf, perso je fais un truc tout con, je boote sur un livecd genre ubuntu, je recopie le xorg.conf généré par le cd et ensuite je l'utilise sur ma gentoo en l'adaptant si besoin, mais bon tu pars déjà avec une base valide.

----------

## westbam

salut,

merci pour ton astuce avec le livecd , j'y avais pensais ... mais où se trouve t'il ?

je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans le /etc/X11 ... en fait je n'ai même pas de dossier X11 dans /etc ...

mais par contre si je boot sur le livecd standart ( l'iso de 700MO) je devrai avoir un xorg.conf , comme tu le signale

merci pour ton aide

ps: pour ce qui est du titre je m'en occupe de suite

----------

## Marsu

je sais pas si ça va marcher. Déjà, faut que tu installes 915resolution, si tu veux pouvoir utiliser autre chose que le driver vesa qui est assez moche. Après, ça se passe comme avec tous les autres drivers (faut utiliser les driver "i810" il me semble

----------

## kaworu

 *westbam wrote:*   

> Bonjour, 
> 
> je viens d'installer fraichement une gentoo sur mon portable a partir du CD mnimaliste avec les dernieres version de portable . 
> 
> et j'essai de configurer mon xorg . mon PC est un lattitude D410 Dell avec une carte video intel 915/910 ...
> ...

 

Salut à toi !

j'ai un laptop avec la même carte que toi ^^'

voilà mon fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load   "dri"

    Load   "synaptics"

    SubSection  "extmod"

#     Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

    Option     "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "ch"

    Option "XkbVariant" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver    "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Identifier     "TouchPad"

  Option   "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

  Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

  Option   "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option   "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option   "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option   "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

  Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.09"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

  Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

  Option        "PalmMinWidth" "70"

  Option        "PalmMinZ" "200"

  Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

  #Option    "TapButton2"    "3"

  #Option    "TapButton3"    "2"

  #Option    "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

  #Option    "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "Mouse2"

#    Driver    "mouse"

#    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

#    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse1"

#    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "FlatPanel"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 112.0

    VertRefresh 50-120

    Modeline "1280x800_60"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier "Generic VGA"

#    Driver     "vga"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i915GM"

    Driver      "i810"

    BusID   "PCI:0:2:0"

    VideoRam   131072

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "LocalFlatPanel"

    Device      "Intel i915GM"

    Monitor     "FlatPanel"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" #"1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "defaultLayout"

    Screen     "LocalFlatPanel"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

```

En changeant 2/3 trucs (comme le clavier, la résolution max) à l'aide de la [url="http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml"]doc gentoo sur le serveur X[/url] ça devrait jouer pour toi  :Wink: 

N'oublie pas d'avoir ça dans ton fichier /etc/make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

```

Le driver vesa est un driver générique qui ne supporte pas la 3d etc, mais il fonctionne avec cette carte (en cas de pépin, on sait jamais). Si tu le veux pas vire le  :Wink: 

Le driver i810 est le bon pour ta carte graphique.

Si tu ne l'avais pas ajoute le et recompile le paquet xorg-server :

```

emerge xorg-server

```

Bonne nouvelle cadeau : aiglx est intégré à xorg-server (seulement depuis la version 1.2.0 qui est instable à ce jour, si tu utilise une version antérieur je te conseil de rajouter le use aiglx dans ta variable USE. L'avantage c'est que tu pourra installer beryl ou compiz qui sont des programmes pour faire des effets 3D dans ton bureau (sur le wiki gentoo fr tu trouvera des tutos pour installer beryl/compiz si tu est interessé).

----------

## letchideslandes

Le mien sur un DELL D400 où tout fonctionne à merveille

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier        "Simple Layout"

   Screen            "Screen 1" 

   InputDevice       "TouchPad"    "CorePointer"

   InputDevice       "Souris USB"    "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard1"    "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbModel" "inspiron"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "TouchPadPS2"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "TouchPad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "120"

   Option       "RightEdge" "830"

   Option       "TopEdge" "120"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "650"

   Option       "FingerLow" "14"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "15"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.3"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "1"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.015"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option       "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option       "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option       "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option       "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option       "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Souris USB"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel"       "inspiron"

   Option       "XkbLayout"    "fr"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Dell"

   Option          "DPMS"

   HorizSync       31 - 60

          VertRefresh     56.2 - 75

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier     "Intel i810 (generic)"

   Driver         "i810"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

      

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "Intel i810 (generic)"

   Monitor    "Dell"

   DefaultDepth     24

        Option          "backingstore"          "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option          "Composite"    "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## westbam

j'ai fais des essais avec les deux xorg.conf proposÃ©s mais j'ai des erreurs avec les deux ...

dans un premier temps il me manquait synaptics mais je l'ai rajoutÃ© et j'ai encore des erreurs .

je pense utiliser le xorg.conf du D400 ( le plus proche de mon D410 point de vu config)

voici ce que j'ai dans mon log :

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Jan 31 15:22:37 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb  2 10:39:44 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel i810 (generic)"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Souris USB"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ukr" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cbbe0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1028,018f rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 14f1,5423 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1028,018f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,018f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8036 card 1400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:5: chip 104c,8038 card 1028,018f rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2722 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff00000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdfec0000/18, I/O @ 0xec38/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) I810(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x00000014, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) I810(0): code at 0x000c0014:

 e9 99 20 b6 40 00 e0 0a 30 30 49 42 4d 20 56 47

 41 20 43 6f 6d 70 61 74 69 62 6c 65 20 42 49 4f

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

merci d'avance pour vos infos

----------

## Mickael

Tu as essayé les méthodes automatiques et semi-automatique pour la configuration de ton xorg.conf. (C'est dans la doc)

Donne nous également ton make.conf, et tu as quoi dans le noyau.

----------

## westbam

mon make.conf :

```

# MAKE.CONF FAIT MAISON POUR UN DELL D410

#

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

USE="X"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

CCACHE_SIZE="512M"

DISTCC_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/.distcc"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## westbam

j'ai fait le test avec Xorg -configure , et de demarrer X avec le nouveau , fichier cela n'a rien changÃ© , j'ai le mÃªme message d'erreur

pour ce est de l'autre methode , j'ai un message d'erreur different 

failed to looad "vga" ( module does not exist, 0)

no drivers available

merci d'avance pour vos infos

----------

## westbam

en faisant quelque recherche sur le forum , j'ai remarquÃ© un topic oÃ¹ ils signalent que je dois avoir ceci :

```
Truck ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

intel_agp              19484  1

agpgart                23624  2 drm,intel_agp
```

hors je n'ai pas ceci qu'en je fais un lsmod

si cela peut faire avancer mon probleme de X

merci encore pour vos infos[/quote]

----------

## Marsu

t'as installé 915resolution ??

----------

## kaworu

 *westbam wrote:*   

> en faisant quelque recherche sur le forum , j'ai remarquÃ© un topic oÃ¹ ils signalent que je dois avoir ceci :
> 
> ```
> Truck ~ # lsmod
> 
> ...

 [/quote]

Salut !

ça dépend si tu as mis dans ton kernel intel_agp et agpgart en dur ou en module dans ton kernel.

Je pense pas que t'ai besoin de 955resolution si tu utilise une résolution 4/3.

----------

## westbam

j'ai installÃ© 915resolution , j'ai fait egalement un genkernel

```

genkernel --menuconfig --no-clean -gensplash all

```

dedans j'ai selectionnÃ© ma carte graphique ( pour rappel une intel 915 dans mon del D410 ) 

j'ai rebooter ma machine 

mais cela n'a rien changÃ©

----------

## Marsu

le xorg.log te donne quoi maintenant ??

----------

## westbam

voici ce que j'obtiens :

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Mon Feb 5 10:57:45 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb  5 11:55:17 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel i810 (generic)"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Souris USB"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ukr" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cbbe0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1028,018f rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 14f1,5423 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1028,018f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,018f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8036 card 1400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:5: chip 104c,8038 card 1028,018f rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2722 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff00000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdfec0000/18, I/O @ 0xec38/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) I810(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x00000014, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) I810(0): code at 0x000c0014:

 e9 99 20 0f 40 00 e0 0a 30 30 49 42 4d 20 56 47

 41 20 43 6f 6d 70 61 74 69 62 6c 65 20 42 49 4f

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

sinon peut-Ãªtre faut il que j'ajoute les modlines de mon ecran ... par contre je ne sais pas oÃ¹ les trouver 

mÃªme chose pour la memoire video a utiliser ( j'ai regardÃ© dans mon bios , je n'ai rien pour definir la quantitÃ© de ram a utiliser)

merci d'avance

----------

## westbam

j'ai fais les mises a jours de BIOS et du firmware au cas ou .... mais sans succÃ©s

----------

## Marsu

le xorg.conf est comment maintenant ? avec le BusID "2:0:0" ? ou pas ?

----------

## westbam

j'ai essayÃ© avec busid "0:2:1" et egalement en "0:2:0" cela ne change rien

----------

## Marsu

t'as bien fait un /etc/init.d/915resolution start && rc-update add 915resolution default ?

sinon, genre t'as quoi dans ton /etc/conf.d/915resolution ?

----------

## westbam

j'ai l'impression en fait que X ne voit pas ma carte video ou sinon qu'il n'accede pas a la memoire video ... 

car a chaque fois j'ai l'erreur suivante :

(EE)I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

je regarde sur le site de Dell et d'intel s'ils n'ont pas des infos a ce sujet

----------

## Mickael

 *westbam wrote:*   

> j'ai essayÃ© avec busid "0:2:1" et egalement en "0:2:0" cela ne change rien

 

Fait voir un lspci -v

----------

## westbam

lorsque je fais un lspci -vv je vois bien ma carte video

----------

## westbam

je suis entrain de tester cette methode mais pour l'instant sans succes

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

----------

## Mickael

 *westbam wrote:*   

> lorsque je fais un lspci -vv je vois bien ma carte video

 

Et bien normalement il y a l'adresse du bus, donc vérifie ton xorg.conf.

----------

## Marsu

j'avais eu le problÃ¨me  sur un dell 640m, le problÃ¨me, c'est que la carte apparait comme Ã©tant en 0:2:0 et en 0:2:1, le problÃ¨me s'Ã©tait rÃ©solu chez moi en installant 915resolution et en le configurant correctement

----------

## westbam

j'ai bootÃ© sur le livecd gentoo pour voir , le X fonctionne correctement avec ... 

par contre en faisant un lsmod avec le livecd , j'ai remarquÃ© la presence d'un module "i915" et d'un "drm" que je n'ai pas ceci dans mon install ... cela peut peut-Ãªtre venir de la ... 

comment les installer ?? 

merci d'avance pour vos infos 

pour ce qui est de 915resolution , cela sert pour le X ??? car je pensais que cela servait seulement en mode console .... 

pour ce qui est du mien , je l'ai laissÃ© par defaut

----------

## westbam

j'ai ajouter i915 et DRM , cela ne change rien 

toujours le mÃªme PB ...

voila ce que j'ai quand je fais un startx

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #9 SMP Tue Feb 6 12:31:40 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.8.log", Time: Tue Feb  6 13:46:49 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Cannot connect to X server.

```

voici mon xorg.8.log

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/localhost:8

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #9 SMP Tue Feb 6 12:31:40 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.8.log", Time: Tue Feb  6 13:46:49 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cbbe0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1028,018f rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 14f1,5423 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1028,018f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,018f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8036 card 1400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:5: chip 104c,8038 card 1028,018f rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2722 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff00000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdfec0000/18, I/O @ 0xec38/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) I810(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x00000014, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) I810(0): code at 0x000c0014:

 e9 99 20 a8 40 00 e0 0a 30 30 49 42 4d 20 56 47

 41 20 43 6f 6d 70 61 74 69 62 6c 65 20 42 49 4f

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

et enfin mon xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

merci encore

----------

## Mickael

Dans ton xorg.conf il faut remplir la ligne qui concerne le busid : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>    ### Available Driver options are:-
> ...

 

et dans la section  "Module" commente cette ligne :    Load   "GLcore"

----------

## westbam

modifs realisÃ©es mais sans succÃ©s .. 

j'ai le mÃªme message d'erreur

----------

## Marsu

mets le 0 Ã  la place du un, fais un /etc/init.d/915resolution start et dis nous ce qu'il dit

----------

## westbam

le 915resolution demarre bien ... 

mais j'ai le mÃªme message d'erreur ....

je sens que je vais devoir faire une install a partir du livecd si je veux avec X qui demarre ... snif

----------

## Marsu

t'as bien spÃ©cifiÃ© un mode que tu utilisais pas dans /etc/conf.d/915resolution ?

----------

